# Ligatures latines ae



## UrsaeMinoris

Bonjour,

Instinctivement, je ne ferais pas la ligature dans 

"Dies irae"

ni dans

"caelo" (le ciel)

mais j'aurais tendance à la faire dans "æternam".

Et vous ?

U.M.


----------



## tilt

Je ne suis pas latiniste, mais je crois avoir toujours vu la ligature dans Dies Iræ.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, tout dépend de l'époque ! En effet, en latin classique, la ligature n'existait pas. Ce n'est qu'au Moyen Age qu'elle fut introduite.


----------



## UrsaeMinoris

Pour l'époque, je dirais :

-"ad aeternam": quand l'expression est-elle née ? Il doit bien y avoir une éternité....

-sicut in "caelo" et in terra, dans le _Pater Noster_: donc, prière donnée par le Christ (selon Mathieu, je crois).

et le "dies irae" en tant que chant liturgique est né après le XIIe siècle.

U.M.


----------



## tilt

Es-tu certaine qu'on écrit _di*a*s iræ_, Ursae Minoris ? (ou Ursæ Minoris ? )
Voilà deux fois que tu l'orthographies ainsi, alors qu'à ma connaissance, il faut écrire _di*e*s_.

Ce que je comprends du message de Me Capello, c'est qu'on est libre de mettre une ligature ou non, celle-ci étant de toutes façons postérieure à l'époque où le latin était la langue courante. J'aurais tendance à dire que finalement, comme pour toutes les règles de typographie, l'important est de garder une cohérence dans un même document. Je la ferais donc soit partout, soit nulle part.

À noter, en passant, que _Pater Noster_ n'a certainement pas été donné en latin par le Christ ! Et je ne suis pas certain qu'on fasse des ligatures en araméen.


----------



## UrsaeMinoris

Il est stupide d'avoir déplacé ce mot puisque nous cherchons à déterminer l'usage en français de ces mots latins. Auquel cas, il faudrait aussi changer d'endroit mon commentaire sur "Boeing" et tous les messages ayant trait à l'usage de mots d'origine étrangère dans la langue française:  de couscous à polder  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tilt

UrsaeMinoris said:


> -la cohérence n'exige pas que "tout" soit pareil ou non !!!! Il faut voir chaque cas ! De la même façon la ligature "œ" ne se fait pas chaque fois que ces deux lettres sont jumelées !!!!!  Oui dans "cœur", non dans "moelle" !


Mais justement. Les lettres _a_ et _e_ ne sont-elles pas toujours jumelées, en latin ?


----------



## UrsaeMinoris

Message déplacé.


----------



## tilt

UrsaeMinoris said:


> Mais non !!!!!  Et vous le sauriez si vous aviez lu la note de maitre Capello...
> 
> La ligature est une invention beaucoup plus récente !
> 
> Le "dies irae" ne prend vraiment pas de ligature. Et "curriculum vitae" non plus ! Et Grevisse choisit "et cetera" et non "ae".
> 
> Pour "ad aeternam" et le "caelo" du Pater Noster, je suis moins convaincue...


Je ne comprends pas ce qui te permet d'affirmer qu'il ne faut pas faire de ligature dans _dies irae_ ou _curriculum vitae, _puisque comme tu le rappelles si justement, cette graphie est de toutes façons postérieure à l'époque où le latin était la langue courante. Les ligatures ont été introduites pour économiser de la place et/ou pour des raisons esthétiques. Aucune de ces motivations ne me semble justifier qu'on puisse considérer comme obligatoire d'écrire _ae _plutôt _æ, _ou l'inverse.
Une simple recherche sur Google Livres montre que les graphies avec et sans ligature se rencontrent toutes les deux, pour tous les termes que tu cites.

As-tu lu cet article de Wikipedia ? Je le crois intéressant à plus d'un titre, dans le cadre de cette discussion.


UrsaeMinoris said:


> Mais certainement pas pour cause d'araméen !!! Ce serait grotesque !


Je le sais bien. Excuse-moi pour cette boutade qui tombe visiblement à plat.


----------



## UrsaeMinoris

Message déplacé.


----------



## CapnPrep

UrsaeMinoris said:


> P.-s.: il est par ailleurs stupide d'avoir déplacé ce mot puisque nous cherchons à déterminer l'usage en français de ces mots latins.


Tu peux demander qu'on redéplace le fil, mais ce n'est toujours pas clair (pour moi) dans quels contextes tu envisages d'employer ces mots. _Caelo_, par exemple, c'est du latin, et ça restera du latin même au milieu d'une phrase française, et à ce moment-là la seule règle de typographie française qui s'applique, c'est les lettres italiques ou les guillemets, pour indiquer justement l'application des principes typographiques et orthographiques du latin.

Quant à la prononciation (toujours en latin, je suppose ?), les trois mots que tu cites contiennent la même voyelle. Ils appellent donc le même traitement, mais c'est au choix : trois fois <æ> ou trois fois <ae>. (La date de naissance des expressions en question est sans pertinence.)


----------

